# rekursive u iterative Methode



## Guest (22. Feb 2006)

hi,

da ich ein totaler Anfänger in Sachen Java bin würde ich gern wissen, was der unterschied is zwischen einer rekursive od iterative Methode is?Was is bei rekursiv und was bei iterativ zu tun?Ja die frage is für einige ganz einfach aber ich wollte schon gern wissen was damit gemeint is.Ich hoffe die Frage is verständlich forumuliert?
Bin über jede antwort dankbar.

mfg

michael


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Feb 2006)

Forumsuche nach Rekursion
oder ein Beispiel:

Produkt der Zahlen von 1 bis n

iterativ:


```
int fak(int n) {
  int result = 1;
  for (int i = 1; i <= n; i++)
    result *= i;
  return result;
}
```

rekursiv:


```
int fak(int n) {
  return n <= 1 ? 1 : n*fak(n-1);
}
```


Wikipedia erklärts auch ganz hübsch:

rekursiv
und
iterativ


----------



## MPW (22. Feb 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da ich ein totaler Anfänger in Sachen Java bin würde ich gern wissen, was der unterschied is zwischen einer rekursive od iterative Methode is?Was is bei rekursiv und was bei iterativ zu tun?Ja die frage is für einige ganz einfach aber ich wollte schon gern wissen was damit gemeint is.



1. Moeglichkeit, schau in dein Javabuch!
2. Moeglichkeit, googeln!
3. Moeglichkeit, ich war mal so nett dir die Antwort rauszusuchen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rekursiv
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iterativ



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin über jede antwort dankbar.



Gut, dann mach jetzt auch brav dein Haekchen;-)



edit: Verflixt aber auch, nur weil die Inet Connection hier so langsam ist, hab ich so lange gebraucht um die Links zu ueberpruefen, statt mich drauf zu verlassen, dass die existieren....


----------



## Guest (22. Feb 2006)

Ich danke euch!!!


----------



## Onkel Hatti (22. Feb 2006)

Moinsen

Sorry Leute, wie ihr hier antwortet ist nicht nett und sehr von oben herab.
Das Unterforum heisst "Anfängerfragen".
Wenn ich also Anfänger bin und eine Frage habe, dann schau ich hier rein. Wenn ich so tolle und schlaue Java-Bücher habe, und dann auch noch googeln soll und dann auch noch brav mein Häkchen machen soll, warum gibt es dann dieses Forum?

Gruß
 Hatti

P.S. Immerhin hat Leroy ja doch noch sehr verständlich erklärt, was das ist - sehr schön.


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Feb 2006)

Nun ja, du hast natürlich recht. Allerdings ist dies eine sehr häufig gestellte Frage, und die Lust, da dann jedesmal wieder Beispiele zu schreiben etc. ist natürlich sehr gering. Deswegen steht das ganze auch in den FAQ des Forums:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=2343
Und ich denke was du sagst über googlen und Bücher mag stimmen, aber fragen, die in den FAQ beantwortet werden, sollten vllt dennoch vermieden werden. Ok?


----------



## SlaterB (22. Feb 2006)

es gibt auch neben google und Büchern tausende intelligente Anfängerfragen, schau dir nur die anderen Threads an,

man kann nicht alles verstehen, aber man sollte doch wenigstens vorher mal die üblichen Quellen versuchen,

und da wird es in diesem Falle geradezu schwer eine Antwort NICHT zu bekommen 

natürlich kann man immer noch tausend Detailfragen zu 'rekursive u iterative Methode' stellen,
aber für einen Überblick können die Antworten hier auch nicht mehr liefern als die normalen Quellen,
da ist also ein Hinweis auf das übliche Vorgehen immer sinnvoll


----------



## MPW (22. Feb 2006)

im Prinzip gebe ich dir recht, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es keine Rolle spielt, ob man die Antwort hier im Forum liest, oder bei Wikipedia. Die Informationen, die man aufnimmt sind die gleichen.


----------



## bygones (23. Feb 2006)

wir beantworten gern jede Frage... doch ist es nicht immer ersichtlich, warum einer sich nicht google bedient, mal in die API kurz guckt bzw, die FAQs sich anschaut, geschweige denn die boardsuche nutzt.

Wir erwarten auch ein bisschen Einsatz. Und wenn eine Frage zum 1000x gestellt werden, deren Antwort man mit 2 Klicks erhalten kann,  so weisen wir auch darauf hin. Es zeugt von geringem Selbsteinsatz, wenn zum wiederholten male ein und die selbe Frage kommt.. dieser Automatismus verstärkt dann unseren Automatismus solche Antworten zu geben.


----------

